# Anyone recomend a fish?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got a couple of chinese algae eaters that I need to get out of my tank. Didn't know they get aggressvie when they get bigger so I'm going to give them away (if I can ever catch them). Anyway, I'm not a big fan of regular algae eaters... are they necessary? I suppose I should have a bottom feeder or two. I've got a 75 gal tank and while I love clown loaches, I'm told my tank isn't big enough. Is there a type of cat fish I should get? Are there any that are good alone or do I need to get a small group?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No they aren't really necessary. You would just have to do some extra cleaning during water changes. I keep bristlenose in all my tanks and they do a good job keeping a lot of it clean. There is also a lot of the smaller plecos that can go into a 75. Just make sure you don't buy a common pleco as they can get up to 18 in.

There is also things like mystery snails that work great. Nerites are wonderful but can be hard to find. One place to read up on plecos and catfish in general is planet catfish.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

synodontis catfish are very awsome catfish that often school together...i recomend those especially synodontis eupterus

google them


----------

